# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Здравствуйте Умные Люди. Экран смерти достал!!!

## Сергей Кац

Вот какая жопа .
 Приятель залез на порно сайт словил банер на ноутбук TOSHIBA 
После всего принес на ремонт мне я долго ковырялся и наконец мне удалось слить инфу с диска.!Пришлось вытащить и форматнуть его.
При попытке загрузиться с флешки или DVD ? что бы установить новую винду происходит следующее!!!!!
Загружаеться до определенного момента и появляеться экран смерти. и так третий день ни чего не могу понять у меня впервые за много лет такая непонятка. Я думаю ушлепки пославшие банер возможно залезли в биос и может что то повредили! я точно не могу понять Любые попытки загрузить новый виндоус приводят к синему экрану.Сам диск я форматнул и проверил AVZ  и Essential/ вирусов нет. 
Если кто знает как побороть эту задницу буду признателен!
Заранее Спасибо за понимание Вопроса! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Ну дело здесь явно не в вирусах, поэтому тему перемещаю в соответствующий раздел.

Будет замечательно, если Вы предоставите снимок экрана с ошибкой.
Кроме того, уверены ли Вы, что в данном ноутбуке отсутствует/отключена защищенная загрузка Windows? ОС была установлена установлена изготовителем?

----------

